# search function



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

I know it has never been great, but 2 times in the last 2 days I have used it only to end up on a blank page.


----------



## Dave Wright (Jun 20, 2005)

I've heard that just using google search is better than the forum one.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

That is what I generally do, but I figure somebody (Harri?) might have paid to have a functional search feature.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi Carl. Harri knows about the unrliability of the Forum's search function because it isn't the first time someone complains. Unfortunately, I think there isn't much we can do about it for now but hope they'll soon be a furum update which has a better search function :|


----------



## Ferret (Jun 27, 2007)

There's other forums using vBulletin that have reliable searches... maybe they're using a custom version, or something?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Ferret said:


> There's other forums using vBulletin that have reliable searches... maybe they're using a custom version, or something?


You know, it's possible that I am mistaken. Maybe there is a way. The question is how?


----------



## jbtsax (Jan 9, 2005)

I started a thread a while back about how to search more effectively, and this response by Fballatore gave a very good answer.

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showpost.php?p=541295&postcount=5

That information coupled with this link on "search engine math" would be excellent as a sticky entitled *"Helpful Tips for Searching SOTW".*

http://searchenginewatch.com/showPage.html?page=2156021

The entire discussion is at this location: http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=62152

How about it Kim? I got my acoustics heading, and I'm on a roll. Can we make it 2 and 0.


----------



## claxton (Sep 20, 2007)

After putzing around trying to use the "search" button that so many new users are admonished to use, I finally stumble upon this. Great links, JTB; and Frank's google tip will be really useful.

I second applying stickiness to this thread or the other one like it, or whatever can be done to make the information more accessable for users, particularly new ones. 

Hopefully vBullitin will get its act together so the Google workaround won't be necessary. The search function is the one flaw in an otherwise terrific forum.


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

Ferret said:


> There's other forums using vBulletin that have reliable searches... maybe they're using a custom version, or something?


It might be helpful to know which forums sport more reliable search functions.


jbtsax said:


> I started a thread a while back about how to search more effectively, and this response by Fballatore gave a very good answer.
> http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showpost.php?p=541295&postcount=5


I use Frank's excellent suggestion, too. However, using Google is not seamless; it doesn't let you filter by posting date (versus page update date); and it doesn't let you filter for keywords posted by someone versus keywords appearing on the same page as the poster's name. An improved native search engine from vBulliten could be a better bet.


----------

